# 26650 RDA



## brad511 (12/11/15)

Hey Guys I'm looking for a 26650 RDA for my cartell boss Mech Mod.

Something along the lines of a doge competition X, fat Buddha or something equivalent.

Please PM me with what you have to offer or could someone advise where I could find one.

Thanks


----------



## Silver (12/11/15)

Hi @brad511 
I have moved this thread for you to the "who has stock" forum so hopefully one of the retailers can help you out

Hope you okay with that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (12/11/15)

We have a few 26650 RDAs ...

*Tobh Atty V2*






*28.5 mm RDA*


----------



## brad511 (13/11/15)

Thank you @vaporize.co.za, I'll be ordering from you guys shortly  


vaporize.co.za said:


> We have a few 26650 RDAs ...


----------



## brad511 (13/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @brad511
> I have moved this thread for you to the "who has stock" forum so hopefully one of the retailers can help you out
> 
> Hope you okay with that?


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brad511 (13/11/15)

@vaporize.co.za 

Which RDA would you consider to be the better out of the two as a daily vape should I ever use it as one.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (13/11/15)

The Tobh probably .. but even tho it is 26650 it is not the easiest build especially if you gonna go for quad coils..

on the other hand ..I built a dual coil in the Hades for a customer this week and it was super easy lots of space to build two huge 22g coils

Airflow on both is awesome so a difficult choice  .. for me it would depend on the MOD I want to pair it with.. the Hades is polished stainless .. looks almost chromed .. the TOBH is more of a brushed stainless similar to the finish on a subtank

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/11/15)

Before recommending a specific atomizer to a person, certain questions must be asked. Do you like airy draws or not? Do you prefer straight lung hits or mouth to lung. Do you build low ohm builds or high ohm builds. Certain atties are good for certain builds and preferences.
The Tobh atty for instance will not work for someone who likes an airy draw (I have two of those btw). The airflow is too restricted for that. Keep this in mind.
Just my 2c. Use it, don't use it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (14/11/15)

Im not sure which TOBH you have but the 5 post/quad coil v3 is very 'airy' .. the original driptip might be a bit limiting but with a widebore tip it has very good airflow .. 6 x 1mm holes.


----------



## zadiac (14/11/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Im not sure which TOBH you have but the 5 post/quad coil v3 is very 'airy' .. the original driptip might be a bit limiting but with a widebore tip it has very good airflow .. 6 x 1mm holes.



Ok, my take on "airy" is when you have almost too much airflow and then can close it off. Mine is the same as you have and those 6x1mm holes was not enough for me. I turned it into a cyclops by joining the 3 holes and made it 2mm in diameter. Much better now, but I haven't used it since I bought the castor. Best flavor off a 30mm atty I've ever had, and I've tried a few. Airflow is more than adequate and can be adjusted from closed off to too much, just the way I like it. The cyclops slits on the Castor is 14mmx2mm by the way 
I would rather have too much airflow and be able to control it, than have too little airflow and have to modify the atty (which, in the case of the tobh, I had to do.)
I know everyone's idea of "airy" is different. I was merely giving my opinion. It depends on the buyer on what his take is on "airy" 
Again, just my opinion


----------



## vaporize.co.za (14/11/15)

Ok .. hehehe .. yes thats true .. .i have also drilled out a bunch of RDAs that was not 'airy' enough for me.. and that is easy enough if you have the right tools


----------

